# Iceland Open 2012



## Karth (Feb 26, 2012)

Iceland Open 2012 will take place on June 9, 2012 in Reykjavík, Iceland.

Webpage: http://speedcubing.com/events/IcelandOpen2012/

Registration: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...gistration+Form&competitionId=IcelandOpen2012

Events:


Spoiler



2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5
3x3x3 OH
3x3x3 BLD
Pyraminx
Square-1
Magic
Master Magic



This will be the first WCA competition to be held in Iceland! :tu


----------



## coinman (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice, i will see if there's a way for me to go there since i always wanted to see Iceland. I see that none from Iceland is yet registerd


----------



## Karth (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm just waiting on Ron to approve of my registration 
The more the merrier Tommy!


----------



## Rune (Feb 26, 2012)

coinman said:


> Nice, i will see if there's a way for me to go there since i always wanted to see Iceland. I see that none from Iceland is yet registerd


 
Shall we guess that Arnaud will make your company there?


----------



## Bob (Mar 9, 2012)

Interesting. Is it nice to visit? What's there to see?


----------



## pjk (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome. I've been wanting to go there for awhile. I may try to make this.


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 9, 2012)

Bob said:


> Interesting. Is it nice to visit? What's there to see?



Man, did you miss Wikipedia? 

Volcanos, ash, lava, hot springs and ice..


----------



## Kian (Mar 9, 2012)

I really shouldn't be toying with this idea, but maybe. I'll be on a million interviews in April/May so if I know where I'm working a few weeks before this I may just come. I would love to visit Iceland.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 9, 2012)

Always wanted to visit Iceland.

yay for a whole bunch of Americans haha


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 9, 2012)

I really wanted to go to this. But my graduation is the day before...no chance of this working out.


----------



## Bob (Mar 9, 2012)

bunch of copycats!


----------



## tehmaxice (Mar 25, 2012)

Just got my plane tickets booked from thursday untill tuesday. Looking forward to see some of my NR's finally getting crushed/beaten.
See you all there!


----------



## Kurbitur (Mar 25, 2012)

tehmaxice said:


> Just got my plane tickets booked from thursday untill tuesday. Looking forward to see some of my NR's finally getting crushed/beaten.
> See you all there!


 
Yay. I hope i will get any near the nr haha


----------



## Henrik (Mar 30, 2012)

Just booked my flight.

207€ return CPH/KEF

Im looking forward to the northern most competition, and first on Iceland!!!


----------



## Kurbitur (Apr 11, 2012)

Henrik said:


> Just booked my flight.
> 
> 207€ return CPH/KEF
> 
> Im looking forward to the northern most competition, and first on Iceland!!!



Nice looking forward to see you! If you need any help or any directions or something in iceland you can always ask me


----------



## Henrik (Apr 12, 2012)

Kurbitur said:


> Nice looking forward to see you! If you need any help or any directions or something in iceland you can always ask me


 
I already talked to Hilmar, so I hope I'm good 

But Sunday it would be nice with some sightseeing in Reykjavik, or a little tour with a private guide 
I think Ron, Hanneke and others also would like to see some of the capital.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd really want to see Iceland as well. You should do a hakarl mystery puzzle.


----------



## Zoé (Apr 17, 2012)

I am super tempted to come, I always wanted to visit Iceland !
There are some not too bad tickets for about 200euros from Köln. If I come I would make it my "backpacking trip of the summer" as I can't really join Arnaud is Asia anymore now  I would probably stay for 2 weeks minimum, probably 3 and try to visit as much as possible, hitchhiking around the whole island, going hiking in the national parks etc and mostly wild camping or couchsurfing. I am mostly wanting some awesome nature rather than stay indoors.
So : if any of you Icelanders have any tips for this, it would be very welcome ! This includes places I should visit, hitchhiking tips, where to get the cheap food, cheap places to stay (maybe you/some of your family would want to host me ?), *insert whatever you want here*.

It isn't 100% sure yet but this would probably be a super awesome trip !  

Did anybody plan on visiting stuff for the time they were staying there yet ?


----------

